# nouveaux ipod 4g - jailbreak - housses de protections !



## makipro (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour , 
voila j'aimerais bien m'acheter le tout nouveau Ipod Touch 4g mais bon avant tout je voudrais savoir si il vendent déjà des housses de protection et si l'on peut surtout le jailbraké ?? 
merci d'avance !


----------



## askhanir (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod touch 4 et je ne sais pas si on peut le jailbreaker parce que cela ne m'intéresse pas de le faire.

Par contre, je me pose également la question des housses. J'ai beau apporter le plus grand soin à mon nouveau joujou, ce dernier a déjà de vilaines petites griffes sur la coque. J'ai hâte de pouvoir trouver une housse ou une coque digne de ce nom permettant de conserver mon ipod à l'abri des agressions extérieures.

Si vous avez un tuyau, je suis preneur. Il y a bien quelques sites qui traite du sujet et des boutiques qui vendent sur eBay mais rien de bien formidable pour le moment dans les boutiques.

Merci.


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Septembre 2010)

Salut, 

le jailbreak de l'iPod Touch 4G nous tient tous en haleine ^^ Il vient tout juste de sortir, le jailbreak n'est pas encore au point donc il faudra encore patienter un peu.

Pour les housses de l'iPod Touch, je vous conseillerai la marque Belkin dont voici le lien : http://www.belkin.com/fr/ipod/touch/
Belkin fait de merveilleux accessoires pour les iPods ^^

Regardez les revendeurs potentiels ou sinon achetez directement en ligne avec les enseignes en partenariat. 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## askhanir (24 Septembre 2010)

Merci.
Les étuis Belkin ne sont pas encore dispos mais cela correspond pleinement à mes attentes. Je vais encore patienter un peu en préservant au mieux mon bijou.


----------



## makipro (24 Septembre 2010)

Donc pour le jailbreak ? ce n'est pas une valeur sure ce n'est pas comme les anciennes generation ou pas ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Septembre 2010)

En attendant, je te conseille les chaussettes d'Apple. Elles sont fun, certes un peu galère à sortir l'iPod chaque fois que tu veux changer de musique (mais si tu mets en aléatoire ^^).

Elles protègent super bien l'iPod, j'ai personnellement un iPod de la version précédente, sans m'en vanter ni crier victoire aux chaussettes, l'iPod est bien conservé après 1 ans et demi d'utilisation intense.

On attend toujours les news en ce qui concerne le jailbreak, surveiller le site MacGeneration ou Macbidouille pour connaitre les dernières nouvelles d'Apple ... Il y aura à coup sûr un grand débat dessus quand ça sortira, vous ne pouvez pas le manquer.

Comme il n'est pas encore sortit, on ne peut pas encore savoir si c'est une valeur sure ou pas ^^ Mais je reste confiant, je n'ai jamais eu beaucoup de problème avec les Jailbreak !


----------



## Timekeeper (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, moi c'est plustôt l'iSkin Vibes qui me fait envie, mais pas encore dispo pour le Touch V4 non-plus.

Même les Apple Stores n'ont pas de housses pour le nouveaux iPod.


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Septembre 2010)

Apple doit être en train de faire un grand ménage sur les produits non homologués par notre petite pomme, ça doit être pour ça que ça met autant de temps ... Je ne vois pas d'autres réponses =/ et vous ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2010)

Sur le MacWay, vous pouvez trouver des étuis d'iPod touch 4G, voici le lien : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/38/accessoires-ipod-mp3/170/etui.html


----------



## chaponico (3 Octobre 2010)

voici des étuis sympa pour ipod touch 4G
perso je viens de commander le mien, c'est pas cher (6,95  frais de port offert)

http://boutique.gpsandco.com/etui-silicone-premium-pour-ipod-touch-4g-noir.html


----------

